# Windows 7.....agh!



## Runestone (Jan 7, 2007)

I just bought a new computer for home which will allow me to work from home a couple of times a month instead of making the 150km roundtrip commute.
It came with Windows 7....I'm trying to install my printer software (HPOffice Jet 4680) but it's telling me my system won't support it...UPGRADE!! Do I need to get a new printer (I just bought this one in the spring) or can I get something from the internet to make it work?
Thanks


----------



## shaneymc (Jan 1, 2003)

some have reported success by installing the driver in compatibility mode

http://h30434.www3.hp.com/psg/board/message?message.uid=20786#U20786

The part at the top of the post tells how to do this. 

Eventually, HP will get their drivers sorted out to recognize properly the OS version. Until then this may be the way for you to go.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

I've got an OfficeJet J4680, and I have had absolutely NOO problem at all. I WILL say, however, that I didn't use my install disc - I simply redownloaded the drivers. (JUST the drivers, not the whole shootin' match, as in programs, drivers, etc.)


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Disregard my former text please.


----------



## Runestone (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks ... I made the stupid mistake of downloading the whole da** thing again...I'll be smarter with the next one ... which appears to be the brand new webcam I just bought on Saturday .......... sigh............ I love computer upgrades so much!!


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Your lucky... a few times in the past when upgrading, my hardware maker never gave out any updates to allow the hardware to work... expensive boat anchors...


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

One thing you can say about linux, once hardware is supported, it continues to be supported. Especially printers and scanners (CUPS and SANE). Got a deal on a scanner because there wasnt even an XP driver for it, BUT linux supported it and it works fine even though linux has changed and upgraded considerably. Not always true. My old scanner only had win95/98 drivers. Not supported by linux. Not supported by any windows newer than 98. How useless is that. For while I made small partition on my hard drive for win98 just so I could use that scanner. Worked until there were no longer win98 drivers to support the newer motherboard so it could not any longer be installed.


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

HermitJohn said:


> One thing you can say about linux, once hardware is supported, it continues to be supported. Especially printers and scanners (CUPS and SANE). Got a deal on a scanner because there wasnt even an XP driver for it, BUT linux supported it and it works fine even though linux has changed and upgraded considerably. Not always true. My old scanner only had win95/98 drivers. Not supported by linux. Not supported by any windows newer than 98. How useless is that. For while I made small partition on my hard drive for win98 just so I could use that scanner. Worked until there were no longer win98 drivers to support the newer motherboard so it could not any longer be installed.




You should have stuck with Linux and installed the scanner in wine... Set the distribution to 98' or even the native 95'.


----------



## bjba (Feb 18, 2003)

Try http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=4063&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&product=3692888&lang=en. Drivers for win 7 64 bit


----------

